# If I claim on insurance, will my premium rise?



## Laurr456 (Oct 16, 2012)

Just after some quick advice on claiming on my pet insurance as I'm not sure whether it's worth it?

2x visits to the vets this week (same condition) resulted in me paying £105 for treatment. My insurance is with Sainsburys but my excess is £75. 

I know it's only £30 but OH has recently been made redundant so atm every £ counts...I just don't know whether claiming for such a small amount is worth it, if my premium will go up as a result next year?

Anyone had this happen or is it quite stable unlike other insurances?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Premiums will rise slightly each year whether you claim or not......a friend of ours claimed quite a bit last year on Pet Plan but their premium only went up £20


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Laurr456 said:


> Just after some quick advice on claiming on my pet insurance as I'm not sure whether it's worth it?
> 
> 2x visits to the vets this week (same condition) resulted in me paying £105 for treatment. My insurance is with Sainsburys but my excess is £75.
> 
> ...


I can only speak for Pet Plan here.My Raggie has IBD diagnosed 15 months ago.To date I have claimed in excess of £2000 which has spanned 2 annual premiums and the yearly premium increase is the same as it was before I had to claim,around £1 a month.
As far as I 'm aware Pet Plan do not increase premiums if a claim is made but they do,like all others have a yearly increase just like other types of insurance.HTH
If in doubt give them a ring and ask.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Everyone's insurance will go up each year but, if you've made a claim, from my experience, it will be more that those who haven't. We had two cats of the same age and, when one was ill last year, that premium went up more than the other one. I think if it were me and the cost of treatment were only about £40 more than my excess, I wouldn't bother claiming, that will keep your next year's premium down a bit. I found Sainsburys excessive in putting up premiums when our dog had two long term illnesses. It started at about £400 and in about three years, they put it up to £1600 which we wouldn't even spend in a year, barring accidents or emergencies, so we decided to cancel.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Laurr456 said:


> Just after some quick advice on claiming on my pet insurance as I'm not sure whether it's worth it?
> 
> 2x visits to the vets this week (same condition) resulted in me paying £105 for treatment. My insurance is with Sainsburys but my excess is £75.
> 
> ...


Depends on the company I was actually talking about this to my insurers the other day, some off load some don't I am fortunate that the company my dog is with don't, and he is 12 years old weimaraner and I am still only paying £300 a year for him, alas the policy he is on is no longer available.

BUT! if you have had an illness and even if it is not enough to claim I would advise that you need to advise the insurers! OTHERWISE when and if you do put in for a larger amount they COULD refuse to pay as you had not advised them of an illness when the renewal period came up
That is what happened to me! and it DID cost me £11,200 in vets fees, the insurers paid me less then £1000 and they were well within their rights to do so.


----------



## Laurr456 (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow thanks for the replies (and stories!)

I will be putting in a claim form for this time and see how I get on  

I was due to a cat bite which lead to an abscess so hopefully won't be a recurring problem. 

At the end of the day, that's what I pay my insurance for I suppose!!

Thanks again


----------

